# Titan sprayer



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't own any Titan equipment, just graco. Got a call from a guy wants to sell a Titan 1140xi airless. Thinks it's 9 years old. Works. What do you think something like that would be worth, ballpark. Don't have much more info than that. Has hose and gun too.


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

Sprayer was owned by his father in law who passed away. Selling off stuff


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

I like the old Titans. Good pumps. Check ebay for pricing.


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah, ebay doesn't have any. Ballpark $$$?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Do like a pawnshop: 30% of new price, & let him talk you up from there. But definitely no more than 50% of new


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

New 1140s go for 4k. I would throw 5 hundo but if its in good shape up to 2k. Take off the shaft and check out ball and seat. Look for any scoring and see if it was stored in water or thinner. Also ask what it was used for. I would not buy if they were running epoxy or using for industrial aps.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

If it's in good shape and clean inside and out $500 would be a killer deal, $1000 would be a fair price.


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

I got it for $400. Only Thing missing was guard and tip. Change the filters out. Everything works great. Had only 14 spray hours. Now I'm debating on keeping it or selling it for a profit. The thing is a beast!


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Pics? Would you consider trade for air driven airless air assist? Includes compressor.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

What a great buy!! Congrats!

I scored a Titan ED655+ on craigslist for $25 last year. Love that little pump. It needed a full clean with lacquer thinner but works great now.


----------



## swpaint (May 9, 2015)

I have 4 titan 440's if anyone is interested charlotte nc area


----------

